
Yo-yo.js – replacing react with 2 lines of code - xatxat
https://github.com/maxogden/yo-yo
======
dchest
I can also replace react with 2 lines of code:

    
    
      module.exports = require('react');
      module.exports.DOM = require('react-dom');

------
gravypod
What sort of performance difference is there between this and react?

